
How Easy It Is to Get Trump Officials to Click on a Fake Link in Email - coloneltcb
http://gizmodo.com/heres-how-easy-it-is-to-get-trump-officials-to-click-on-1794963635
======
fudged71
By publishing this, isn't it suggesting to foreign actors an attack vector on
top government officials? I wouldn't be surprised if they got in shit for
this.

------
remarkEon
I'm asking honestly, here.

Is this legal? Does this "not count" as a phishing attempt because they put a
"disclaimer" in the email?

